# help! where should I live?



## prisky (Jan 5, 2009)

Bom Dia![

Me, husband and 1 year daughter are moving to Portugal for 3 months. We fly in on the 5th of February 2012. 

We are currently travelling around the USA and haven't looked too much where we want to stay in Portugal.

I need some help! After moving around everyday for 2 months we want to settle down in one place. Where should we do it? We fly into Lisbon.

Would Cascais be a nice area to relax for 4 weeks? I'm looking for a family friendly area to rent a furnished house or apartment. We want to stay near the ocean.

Does anyone have any rentals or know of anyone renting anything suitable for us? Send me a PM if you do.

Muito obrigada


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There are many good places along the Lisbon coast and silver coast areas. Staying for 4 weeks or three months? If your budget is not very large cascais and estoril areas are expensive not just for expats.


----------



## prisky (Jan 5, 2009)

hI thanks for the quick reply.
We have a total of 3 months in Portugal. 
If I find the right place I am happy to stay in the same place for 3 months, but I am also open to moving around and exploring a couple of towns.

We were in Portugal in 2009 and visited Porto, Coimbra, Conimbriga, Sintra, and Lisbon. I also speak brazilian portuguese.

I did find on-line a 1 bedroom apartment is Cascais for 600 euros for a 4 week stay. Is this reasonable? Apparently it is 10 minutes walk from the Cascais train station. Photos and reviews look good. is this amount standard for Cascais?

As you can imagine I am hesitant to book 3 months in advance without seeing the property. I am happy to pre-book the first 3 weeks and then decide if I love the area or not. If not, we move somewhere else.

I just need to decide where to stay! Also I appreciate if you have any tips on which sites I should be looking at. I am currently looking at HomeAway Holiday-Rentals which I suspect may be overpriced.

Our maximum budget is 1000 Euros for 1 month. less is always better 

Thanks!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

prisky said:


> hI thanks for the quick reply.
> We have a total of 3 months in Portugal.
> If I find the right place I am happy to stay in the same place for 3 months, but I am also open to moving around and exploring a couple of towns.
> 
> ...


Obviously the longer you stay better the rental charge you can get, it is the same anywhere. But 600 euros for 4 weeks in cascais is not bad. You would generally pay that in season for 1week!! I will look a little further and see if there is anything else for what would be considered a short term rental/holiday let. Some do offer a substantial discount if approached during "offseason" but you may have to commit!


----------



## prisky (Jan 5, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Obviously the longer you stay better the rental charge you can get, it is the same anywhere. But 600 euros for 4 weeks in cascais is not bad. You would generally pay that in season for 1week!! I will look a little further and see if there is anything else for what would be considered a short term rental/holiday let. Some do offer a substantial discount if approached during "offseason" but you may have to commit!


Thanks. I am definitely happy to commit to the right place. If you say that 600 euros is a good price I will go ahead today and get the place in Cascais booked. Thanks for your help!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

prisky said:


> Thanks. I am definitely happy to commit to the right place. If you say that 600 euros is a good price I will go ahead today and get the place in Cascais booked. Thanks for your help!


Might be a good idea to let them know you might like perhaps to stay longer.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have sent you a PM


----------



## prisky (Jan 5, 2009)

I got the apartment booked. I ended up using my Portuguese skills and negotiate the price down to 400. Fingers crossed the place turns out like the online photos/description.


----------

